# 2020 Specialized Levo. What model is this?



## Telewacker (Oct 5, 2005)

I'm looking at what's advertised as a Turbo Levo Comp and from my searches that bike has an aluminum frame and RockShox suspension with 150mm fork. The bike I'm looking at has the aluminum frame and Fox suspension with a 160mm fork. I prefer the Fox but I'm unclear about the model. Anyone know?


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

Pictures or link?


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

May be an early 2021 like mine. It came with the Fox 36 Performance fork. What color is it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Telewacker (Oct 5, 2005)

KRob said:


> May be an early 2021 like mine. It came with the Fox 36 Performance fork. What color is it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think you might be right. It's black.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

Yep. That's a 2021 color. Here's a link to the full spec.









Turbo Levo Comp | Specialized.com


We designed the Turbo Levo Comp to be a proper trail bike, first and foremost. It takes geo, kinematics, and design cues from our newest trail bikes, like the Stumpjumper, and adds industry-leading tech that gives you the power to ride more trails. New motor? Check. New battery? Check...




www.specialized.com





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Telewacker (Oct 5, 2005)

KRob said:


> Yep. That's a 2021 color. Here's a link to the full spec.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes that looks right. Thanks.


----------



## mlx john (Mar 22, 2010)

Full SLX, 700wh battery, Shimano hubs, Fox suspension....sick bike


----------

